

Build apps for YOURSELF, not for revenue (and you'll make more money) - kanebennett
http://kanebennett.wordpress.com/2011/01/03/build-apps-for-yourself-not-for-revenue-and-youll-make-more-money/

======
kanebennett
I'd love to hear any thoughts or opinions on this post, and on my blog in
general!

